# Happy Thanksgiving



## Ken N Tx (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 27, 2014)

May your turkey be tasty...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 27, 2014)

Nothing like a tasty turkey for Thanksgiving Dinner, Ralphy

Ken, you're certainly up early...did you have to put a 30 lb turkey in the oven?


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2014)

Ditto


----------



## shedevil7953 (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 27, 2014)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING *to you and all here on this "fabulous" Senior Forum website!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 27, 2014)

What CR said, Wishing you and everyone a lovely day however you spend it may you take pleasure in your time.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!  Don't forget to hydrate the turkey! 

View attachment 11456


----------



## Falcon (Nov 27, 2014)

:thanksgiving:  Hope everyone has a happy day.   OH, BTW,  *Eat sensibly* but enjoy every mouthful.


----------



## Pam (Nov 27, 2014)

Hope you're all having a good day. 

:thanksgiving:


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 27, 2014)

Me too.  Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 27, 2014)

Sending Happy Thanksgiving wishes to everyone. May you all have a Wonderful day.


----------



## jujube (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------

